# علاج تأكلات الطلمبات بتقنية السيراميــــــك



## Hammer (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,

أعرفكم بنفسي ... م . وليد من مصر ... أعمل في مجال تعويض التأكلات في المعدات حيث أننا وكلاء لشركة إنجليزية تعتبر الرائدة في مجال تعويض التاكلات بالسيراميك .

و يوفر السيراميك عادة مجموعة من الحلول السحرية و الدائمة لكثير من المشاكل الغير متوفرة بالطرق التقليدية .

و اليوم , سوف أخبركم بهذه الحلول في مجال علاج التأكلات في الطلمبات و مراوحها ... حيث تعتبر الطلمبات من أكثر المعدات الهندسية شيوعاً و يعتبر التأكل هو الأفة الرئيسية التي تصيب الطلمبات .

و أود أن أسرد لكم هنا المميزات التي توفرها مثل هذه التقنية و الغير متاحة في غيرها ..

1 - اللحام بدون حرارة : حيث أن معظم أجسام الطلمبات تكون من الحديد الزهر , يكون اللحام بالحرارة معه محفوف بالمخاطر و غير مجدي في معظم الحالات حيث يتأثر الزهر سلبياص بالحرارة نظرا لإرتفاع نسبة الكربون به ممكا يؤدي في أغلب الحالات لحدوث شروخ في الأجسام الزهر نتيجة الحرارة ... و بالتالي فإن السيراميك يوفر لحام قوي مع كل المعادن بلا إستثناء دون حدوث أي إجهاد حراري .

2 - صلابة فائقة : حيث يعتبر السيراميك من المواد الصلبة , حيث تفوق صلابته الإستانلس ستيل نفسه مما يوفر مقاومة عاليه ضد النحر أكثر من جميع المعادن.

3 - مقاومة ضدالتأكل الكيميائي : حيث لا يحدث له أكسدة أو تأكل كيميائي تحت أي ظرف و بالتالي فهو يوفر أيضاص حماية ممتدة ضد التأكل الكيميائي .

4- زيادة كفاءة الطلمبات : في حالة دهان الطلمبات بالسيراميك تزيد كفاءتها عن الكفاءة الأصلية لها عند التصنيع .. فيزيد معدل التدفق و يقل إستهلاك الكهرباء .


و إليكم هذه الصور الهامة التي تبين الموضوع أكثر


----------



## Hammer (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مثال اخر لعلاج تأكلات حادة في الطلمبات


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا تقنية متميزة ؛ ياريت تقارن لنا بامثلة لتقنيات اخرى تستخدم فى نفس التطبيق


----------



## mojahid (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت اكثر من ذلك


----------



## Hammer (16 سبتمبر 2006)

إن أهمية تقنية تزويد التأكلات بالسيراميك تكمن في أنها لا تسبب أي إجهاد حراري للجزء المراد التعامل معه و هو ما لا نستطيع الحصول عليه من التعامل باللحام التقليدي .

فمثلاً الحديد الزهر و الذي تصنع منه معظم أجسام الطلمبات و مراوحها لا يتقبل اللحام التقليدي بسهولة نظراً لإحتوائه علي نسبة كربون مرتفعة فيتأئر بالحرارة و تحدث به الشروخ نتيجة إختلاف نسب تمدد الحديد عن الكربون .... أما هذه التقنية فتوفر لحاماً قوياً مع جميع انواع المعادة دون حرارة .

الميزة الاخري الهامة هي أن السيراميك مقاوم ممتاز للنحر , البري و التأكل الكيميائي ... فصلابته فائقة لدرجة أنه صعب التشغيل بالطرق العادية مثل الخراطة التقليدية و لا يقبل سوي الخراطة بالألماظ نظراً لصلابته الفائقة و بالتالي فإن العلاج بالسيراميك يوفر حماية مستقبلية من الكثير من الظروف الصعبة التي لا يقوي علي تحملها الحديد الزهر , بل و لا الإستانلس ستيل نفسه .

من الميزات الاخري لهذا الموضوع ... هو أن جميع المواد به توفر لحاماص قوياً مع جميع انواع المعادن بلا إستثناء ... و بالتالي فلا نتعرض معه لمشاكل وجوب إختيار سلك لحام متوافق مع كل معدن نعمل به مثل اللحام التقليدي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ Hammer .

تحية طيبة .

لم تذكر الكلفة وسمك طبقة الطلاء حيث لاحظت من خلال الصور التوضيحية كأنها عملية طلاء .

البغدادي


----------



## Hammer (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ Hammer .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...



أخي البغدادي ,

مواد السيراميك متعددة وتصنف طبقاً لتحملها لدرجات الحرارة أو تركيز الكيماويات الموجودة .

و هي بدورها تنقسم إلي شكلين .... شكل علي هيئة معجون تمكنا من اللحام و تزويد التأكلات للعودة إلي الأبعاد الأصلية و بهذا تتم عملية الإصلاح ... و الشكل الأخر علي هيئة دهان يكون دوره توفير حماية ممتدة ضد النحر , البري و التأكل الكيميائي .

سمك الدهان لا يتعدي ال 700 ميكرون و قد يقل تبعاً للمنتج المستخدم ... أما عن التكلفة فبالطبع تعتمد علي مساحة الجزء المراد إصلاحه و لكن في كل الحالات تكون ضئيلة جداً مقارنة بالطرق التقليدية أو بتكاليف إستبدال الجزء التالف .

تحياتي


----------



## لجين السمرى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اذا هل متوقع ان تحل محل الطرق التقليدية ؛ ومتى تتوقع حدوث ذلك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ Hammer .
تحية طيبة .

بالنسبة للفقرة الرابعة كيف توصلتم الى زيادة كفاءة الطلمبة برغم من زيادة وزن السيراميك حسب

قولك السمك 0.7 من الملم على المساحة الحجمية لهيكل الطلمة وان مادة السيراميك هي مادة

خزفية ذات اعلى صلادة وثقيلة الوزن . 

ثانيأ الفقرة الأولى حديد الزهر من المعادن الهشة ولحامه من نفس المادة . كيف يكون محفوف بالمخاطر حسب قولك وكيف تكون شروخ في اجسام الزهر . هل تريد ان نلغي لحام الزهر مستقبلأ ؟
ونلجأ الى هذه المادة السيراميكية .

واخيرأ من ناحية الأقصادية والكلفة الأقل وانت مهندس ايهما الأنسب ؟

وبالموفقبة ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## Hammer (17 سبتمبر 2006)

لجين السمرى قال:


> اذا هل متوقع ان تحل محل الطرق التقليدية ؛ ومتى تتوقع حدوث ذلك



لا يمكن التخلي عن الطرق التقليدية بالكامل ... و لكن في كثير من الحالات تكون الطرق التقليدية غير مناسبة و دعيني أوضح الفارق .

عند إتخاذ قرارات الصيانة لا بد أن يدور القرار حول ثلاثة محددات لإختيار الأنسب .
1 - التكلفة .
2 - الوقت وهو هام للغاية في الصناعة نظراً لتوقف الإنتاج أثناء الإصلاح
3- توافق الحل مع المشكلة .

فعلي سبيل المثال ... حيث أن اللحام بالسيراميك لا بتولد عنه حرارة فهو الحل الأمثل لعلاج التسريب مثلاً في خزانات الوقود دون الحاجة لإفراغ الخزان و تنظيفه .

مثال أخر ... في الإصلاحات البحرية ... غير مسموح علي الإطلاق من هيئات الإشراف الدولية إستخدام اللحام في تعويض تأكلات الأعمدة و بالتالي فإن السيراميك هو الحل الوحيد هنا لإعادة بناء الأعمدة .

لا بد من المرور علي الخيارات الثلاثة قبل إتخاذ القرار و هنا يكون السيراميك هو الأفضل في كثير من الحالات 

تحياتي .


----------



## Hammer (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ألأخ Hammer .
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> بالنسبة للفقرة الرابعة كيف توصلتم الى زيادة كفاءة الطلمبة برغم من زيادة وزن السيراميك حسب
> ...



أخي العزيز ...

لا يعتبر وزن السيراميك عالياً حيث أن كثافة مادته تقل في كثير من الأحيان عن المعادن .

أما موضوع زيادة كفاءة الطلمبات - و هو بالمناسبة معتمد من أكبر شركات تصنيع الطلمبات - يعتمد بشكل أساسي علي تقليل الإحتكاك , فسطح السيراميك شديد النعومة يقارب الزجاج و عند مقارنته بالحديد الزهر مثلاً فإن الإحتكاك الناتج عن السيراميك أقل بكثير من الإحتكاك مع الزهر و من هنا تزيد الكفاءة بل و يقل إستهلاك الكهرباء عن تبطين الطلمبة بالسيراميك .

أما عن لحام الزهر .... فبالفعل تحدث به شروخ عند لحامه بالحرارة ... و تكون الطريقة الوحيدة لتجنب ذلك هي وضع الجسم الزهر في فرن ثم زيادة درجة الحرارة تدريجياً إلي ما يقارب 500 درجة و قد تختلف هذه الحرارة تبعاً لنوع السبيكة ... ثم القيام باللحام عند هذه الحرارة المرتفعة ثم إدخال القطعة مرة أخري للفرن فوراً و عمل تبريد تدريجي ... و كما تري فأن هذه الطريقة شديدة التعقيد و غير متاحة في أغلب الأماكن .


----------



## mechanical9 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ما هو إسم الشركة للإتصال
ما هو تكلفة لحام إمبيلر 200ل/ث


----------



## العرندس (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع رائع وشيق .. نرجوا منك أخي الكريم الإستمرار بطرح المعلومات .. 

لك جزيل الشكر .. 

هل هناك مزيد من الصور !!

وفقك الله 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااا
عنجد موضوع شيق


----------



## Hammer (31 يناير 2007)

.
هناك تطبيقات اخري هامة للسيراميك مع الطلمبات , حيث نستخدم مواد التزويد منها في تعويض التأكلات أيضاً في أعمدة الطلمبات دون التأثير حرارياً علي معدنها او علي إستقامة العامود .

و يشمل هذه التطبيقات تعويض التأكلات في الأعمدة و الناتجة من إحتكاك الرولمان بلي أو الحشو بسطح العامود .


----------



## صابرعبدالرحيم (3 فبراير 2007)

*موجود طلمبات كسح غاطسة*

موجود طلمبات كسح غاطسة المانى 10 حصان فلاى جت
موجود طلمبات مراحل متعددة 4 حصان ابوللو المانى 
mohamedmotors
***********


----------



## habloon (17 أبريل 2007)

موضوع رائع فعلا بجد وتقنية حديثة وفعالة 
شكرا ليك يابشمهندس وليد عالافادة الجميلة دى


----------



## mazen1973 (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعه
وفعلا تقنيه جديده
وارجو ان تعرف بشكل اكثر على طريقه اللحام
وهل يمكن اصلاح ال shaft sleeve الموجوده في المضخات باستخدام هذه الطريقه(دهنها لحمايتها من التاكل)

وشكرا


----------



## مدحت1 (5 مايو 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا ارجو منك توضيح كيف عمل اللحمات في المستودعات البتروليه ارجو التوضيح


----------



## زينة الركابي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مكور وايد وعاشت الايادي ولكن لم يتم ذكر تكلفت طلاء السيراميك ؟؟؟ وهل يمكن استخدامه لحماية الانابيب النفطية من التاكل؟؟؟


----------



## زينة الركابي (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله افكار وايد حلوة ولكن هل طلاء السيراميك نستطيع استخدامه في الحد من تاكل الانابيب النفطية ؟؟؟


----------



## زينة الركابي (8 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

فعلا موضوع ممتاز ولكن هذه التقنية هل يمكن استخدامها في طلاء الانابيب النفطية لحمايتها من التاكل


لجين السمرى قال:


> فعلا تقنية متميزة ؛ ياريت تقارن لنا بامثلة لتقنيات اخرى تستخدم فى نفس التطبيق


----------



## خالدجبر (1 يوليو 2009)

أنا مهندس طلمبات
إسمى خالد جبر
وعايز الميل الخاص بالمهندس المختص بموضوع السيراميك ضرورى
لأنى بعمل دراسة على الموضوع ده فى المصنع عندى 
أرجوك ضروووووووووووورى:20::20::20: 
ياريت تبعته لى على [email protected]


----------



## احمد محمد عبد (4 يوليو 2009)

هل يمكن استخدام التقنية اعلاه في لحام انابيب تبطين الآبار النفطية


----------



## osra26 (24 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل هل يمكن لحام شرخ فى هوسينج الطلمبة الزهر وهى بنتاكس ايطالى 3 حصان وكم يتكلف ومن الذى سوف يقوم بالمهمة وشكرا


----------

